# Madison in labor



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Madison is in labor! 
I went out about 10am to turn clean stalls, and fix a small paddock up for Star and her baby.
Madison's ligs were non existent, udder was really firm.

About noon the girls all came back from browsing in the woods, ate hay at their hay feeder as usual, then started to lay down in their usual spot near the creek so they could nap in the warm sun. Madison went to the barn and was looking around, then disappeared behind the barn, and I knew I'd find her in the young does sleeping area.
I put her in her stall for a while, then let her come out and walk around while I was out <had to go play with baby junior!>. She was standing around, trying to stay away from the others, and baa-ing. Not acting herself, so back in the stall.

She started munching on hay, then started 'concentrating.' She's the type that doesn't like to be messed with or touched when she's pregnant and in labor, but right after she kids, she's usually back to her normal self and not as finicky.

Anyway, the other goats seem to know, and are just leaving her be and went back to the woods, including her 11mo twin daughters.

My kids will be home soon and with it being warmer out, and so long as everything goes smoothly I'm hoping my son can get in there and help deliver the babies this time! He had to be there when Star lost her babies, had to help us try to get them out, so I'd really love it if he could have a good birthing experience this time <he's 11>. I want to see him get in there and get his hands dirty, haha, if so I'll try to get some pics or video, should be pretty funny knowing my son!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww i too hope she holds off so he can be there. Good luck and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to see what she has! Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Isnt it amazing how the others just know ?
Its something how she didnt want to be outside her stall , she knew it was time and wanted to be in "her" place. 
Good luck to you Madison :hug:
I hope your son is home in time to help 
Yay video


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm hoping for a good easy birth and your son as the attending! good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Kidding went just fine! She had a buck and a doe!
The buck was born at 3:40pm and the doe at 3:55pm. My kids got home just in time to see the doe born.

They are both 10lbs! I got some video and a few pics, it was hard to get very many pics because mama was in the way, haha. 

I'll post more later. We're cooking dinner, and still need to get the other goats fed.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY :stars:

Congrats Madison , way to go girl v:hugs:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww congrats!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pictures! Hope they are doing ok today.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratz!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Yay Madison! Way to go girly!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to see pics! Good job Madison!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW both 10#? Glad it all went smooth


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  It's been such a busy evening, I've been trying to get on here and post lol

Yep both babies were right at 10lbs - we use a house scale w/my son holding each baby so we don't have exact ounces, but it said he weighed 93 and with them 103. 
Our largest twins so far - last year bred to the same buck her kids were about 8lbs.

I'm going to post in birth announcements in just a few minutes, just need to upload some pics from the camera, resize and upload to flickr.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------

